# Did you have a nice weekend ?



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

OH boy, the fun I had today !!!



































Oh and I saw this at the track, those wheels look sweet in that color.










Hope you all enjoyed your weekend as I did


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You have stock suspension on your car? Do your tires hold up good? I'm interested in doing going to the track soon and I need to know what's up...and where is that course in Canada(not that I'm there, but yeah)?


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Yes Im currently on stock suspension. An anti-roll bar would be sweet, but aside from that, damn I love the handling of this car.

Im running 16" Falken Azenis tires. This helps a whole lot.

This track is www.autodrome-st-eustache.com its near montreal.

We have LOTS of tracks in quebec and Ontario


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Nice to hear the car's handling good with stock suspension. How many sessions have you done on your current tires, how are they wearing? Cool facility by the way...


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Yep its a nice little track.

On the right straight there is no a chicane to slow down drivers.
ITs a very brake intensive track.

My Hawk HP+ lasted 4 months.

Ive had my Azenis since early June. About 15000km on them, 5 lapping days and Id say at least 20 track sessions.

I go at least once a week, sometimes 2.

They are wearing very good. Some good tread left, one side is wearing more than the other, since about 80% of turns on this course are on one side. Including a hair-pin and the long sweeper at the bottom.

I love these tires, grip is great, as well as response.
Only thing is, they are very very heavy. I lost allot of acceleration.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Hadn't heard that the azenis were heavy, good to know(probably because of their stiff construction). Must be lucky to be able to visit the track every week So the hp+ lasted 4 months going every week? That's not bad at all...


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Yep, lots of people seem disapointed, but they dont understand how many miles on the track I put on them 

Once a week, minimum.

Anyways, as soon as I get another job... (hostile takeover = layoffs) Im buying another set.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

On the contrary, everyone I know that has azenis is really happy with them for the great grip they provide. I guess the weight hasn't affected their opinions, which is good since for the price the amount of grip they provide is almost astounding. Hope you find a job soon


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Actually, I wasnt clear. I meant people are disapointed in the amount of time my HP+ lasted


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Oh, still not too bad considering some honda guys have to replace pads/rotors after every race weekend, but that's at race pace so I guess it's different. IMO, if you're using them daily, and at the track, I can't see why 4 months isn't a reasonable amount of time for them to last...


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Yep I agree.

BTW, I found 2 other pics.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Nice pics...but it in the one where there's that guy walking in the grass, are you already going at high speed(looks like it from the way your arms and the car is in motion)? They let people be that close to the track up there...isn't that kind of dangerous?


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Ya well, usualy NO. But that event was organised by mostly friends. Ther track was cut in half to make it shorter for noobies.

I was going at about 110km/h engaging the esses.

He was kind of close, but we all knew each other there, and everyone was very responsible. 

Besides, he's on this inside, if something goes wrong, it was the guy taking the picture who would have seen me comming fast 

But your right, it is dangerous, usualy, no one is allowed there.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

About 70mph...I'd be a little farther if I was him


----------

